# Hi from D from Kent - MK1 TT coupe owner



## D1708 (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi all I'm D from Kent.

Recently purchased a MK1 TT for the winter period, wanted a quattro and some fun at the same time.

Picked up a 51 plate 225 coupe from Lincoln.

I had an erratic fuel gauge but Chevron fuel cleaner has seemed to do the trick. However my next issue is error code 17608. Which is the n249 valve. Does anyone know the part no. For this ?

Are there any mk1 tt specialists around Kent? Is there any way I can find out if my car is definitely a 225? Although insurance records say it is and the advert, it only has one exhaust and I thought it needed two?

See you around 
D


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi D, Welcome to the TTF.

180 engine. No boost pipe & throttle body on the left









225 engine. Metal boost pipe & throttle body on the right.









Will look for a part No.

4 Rings highly recommended.
http://4rings.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Part No. should be 078 906 283 A but check DV is holding vacuum first.
Hoggy.


----------



## D1708 (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey Hoggy,

Thanks for quick response. I'm a bit upset now lol, it's not a 225 :/not sure why insurance has said it is and I'm not sure why dealer posted it as a 225 too.

I'll speak to 4rings Monday. Maybe I'll have to stage 1 it to keep me humble for now 

Will check if DV is holding pressure. Is there a specific way to test ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

D1708 said:


> Hey Hoggy,
> 
> Thanks for quick response. I'm a bit upset now lol, it's not a 225 :/not sure why insurance has said it is and I'm not sure why dealer posted it as a 225 too.
> 
> ...


Hi, You will have to remove the lower hose & the small vacuum hose on the top.
It could be the OEM diaphragm valve or a piston valve. Push up from bottom, seal the vacuum connection with finger & diaphragm/piston should remain in position until finger removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Alex.london (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome :lol:


----------

